# Wicked Scary Evil Pirates - NOT cute



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doing some research for my 2008 theme of Pirates. I really love a lot of the work I've seen done here especially with the animatronics. And I really mean no offense here because I am in awe of the work that went into them. But so far everything I've seen with pirates is more Disney-esque "Pirates of the Carribean" scary - which is just a bunch of drunk skeletons (granted real pirates were all drunk 99.9% of the time anyways) but it's not what I'm looking for. 

I'm looking to do something a lot darker in nature without crossing over into gore - I don't do gore, I do down-right creepy and in 2008 I want to do down-right creepy pirates.

So on that note I'm looking for suggestions or maybe links to some reference material.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

My thought would be along the looks of make up done in "The Fog"

Zombie style Pirates.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nothing creepier than the pirates of penzance........ lil prancing pirates....CREEPY!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Instead of using the plain buckys, make them more zombie like by corpsing them heavily.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

another idea... by Jon Fuller









http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3144&highlight=zombie


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone that gives me a great start, especially the zombie angle versus just mere skeletons. 

@higginsr - now that gives me an idea for a salt water aquarium project hehehe

-TM


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

check out www.piratesofemerson.com/ ... its a pretty well known haunted attraction themed around pirates. I've seen some of their stuff on the HauntWorld video series and they have some video's on their site. I'd say its worth at least checking out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

True, Karl does a great job out there.
Nick is a great actor playing his part, definitely Hollywood material!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed about Pirates of Emerson. I took the kids there this year, and even my "tough" 12 yr old was scared out of his wits!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds cool - I didn't see any videos on the site though and the latest pictures were from 2004. None the less looks pretty cool.

Starting to formulate a story for the theme now. Gonna give it a bit of a Lovecraftian Joseph Curwen kinda twist - ie: the captain (which will be me in costume) was an old necromancer pirate who used the undead for crew.

-TM


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

And now that has been handled, HIGGENS great pics of how a non disney version of pirates can be created. Pirtaes of the Emeron has the BEST actor developement I have ever witnessed! MIC is incredible.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> Doing some research for my 2008 theme of Pirates. I really love a lot of the work I've seen done here especially with the animatronics. And I really mean no offense here because I am in awe of the work that went into them. But so far everything I've seen with pirates is more Disney-esque "Pirates of the Carribean" scary - which is just a bunch of drunk skeletons (granted real pirates were all drunk 99.9% of the time anyways) but it's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm looking to do something a lot darker in nature without crossing over into gore - I don't do gore, I do down-right creepy and in 2008 I want to do down-right creepy pirates.
> 
> ...


Zombies would camouflage animatronics better than bare bones. I like the idea of dark, evil zombie pirates singing Disney toons. Kudos for not doing Gore, BTW.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Ya know,

In the first Pirates of the Caribean movie, the skeletal pirates were pretty sweet looking. I tried to find some pics but google failed me...


----------

